# Legendary basketball coach John Wooden died last night



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

He was pronounced dead of natural causes, at the Ronald Reagen UCLA Medical Center, he was 99. 

One of the most classy human beings every by anyones account.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

R.I.P., the greatest mens college basketball coach that ever lived.


----------

